# Front door Stone Veneer Sill Came Loose...thoughts?



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

We had one of the pieces of stone veneer come loose from the sill under our front door.
Thoughts on how to fix it?
Would I need to chisel out the mortar from the wall and re-apply? (would seem difficult to accomplish since it has that mesh screen back there) Or could I use some industrial strength construction adhesive and just put the stone it back in the slot and then slap some more grout in there?
My thoughts are for strength. It's the center stone and will see a lot of foot traffic over time. I'd hate for someone carrying something heavy into the house to step on it and it come loose again.
The metal sill of the door does overlap the stone by about an inch or so, so that will disperse some of the weight.

Thanks for the input, as always.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry,I never saw a sill just bonded to the face of the foundation---Might be a stone mason (or so other clever sort) will help--Mike--


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

There's a reason you've never seen it before Mike, it's a poor idea........

Due to their profile, sills are always tricky to keep on. Add in the fact that it's being asked to support a flexible threshold, as well as the weight of an entire body, and I'd be suprised if it stayed on for more than a year or two.

Ideally, you'd have a few veneer stones left over, remove a few of the existing stones below to "tooth" the stone together, and relay with the new & old stone. These are far more likely to hold up to the abuse than sill material.


----------

